# How do I hide virtual keyboard?



## StoneRyno (Mar 17, 2005)

I can't seem to find the solution to this. I had found one for windows 8 way back when I had first got that. But no matter how hard I try I can't remember where I found the solution before. I don't want the virtual keyboard to appear on the screen unless I tap on it's icon in the task bar. I have a bluetooth keyboard that is 99% of the time used. I only need the virtal keyboard in rare circumstances when for one reason or another I can't or don't want to use the bluetooth keyboard. How do I get it so the virtual keyboard does that?

Use on screen keyboard is not checked in ease of access > use the computer without a mouse or keyboard. In settings > devices > typing, automatically show the touch keyboard option all the way down at the bottom is turned off. Ease of access > keyboard > turn on on screen keyboard is set to off. I don't see any other settings anywhere related to the virtual keyboard. And yet the thing is still popping up every time a text box in anything is in focus. Thanks


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Just a guess, maybe Windows can't detect your bluetooth keyboard so it is displaying the on-screen-keyboard.


----------



## StoneRyno (Mar 17, 2005)

No it detects it. I'm using it to type this reply right now. But it always pops up the virtual keyboard and then it hides as soon as I type with the bluetooth keyboard. This is how windows 8 and 8.1 behaved. Which was the OS acer preloaded to this w700p tablet. I had found info on getting it to not popup unless the task bar icon was tapped for windows 8. But as I said I can't remember where that info was and I spent hours trying to search for the info again with no luck finding it. I remember it involved more than just going into these settings windows and turning things off. I just have no idea what that extra stuff was. I was rather hoping the tech savvy here would know where that info was or what it was and could tell me. As this is beyond annoying to have it popping up constantly like it is.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Settings → Ease of Access → Keyboard → Turn off the on-screen keyboard.


----------



## StoneRyno (Mar 17, 2005)

As mentioned in my OP I have turned off all those settings (see paragraph two) yet the onscreen keyboard persists to auto popup when a text field is entered anywhere in any app etc. I can't disable it in services because then it is gone for even manually bringing it up on the screen. On windows 8 I had it so it only came up if I tapped the onscreen keyboard icon in the task bar. I guess for now I will disable it in services until I have a working solution. Please if anyone at all know how to get this working the way it was before on windows 8 post here. The solution is being really elusive. I even searched again for a half hour again before posting this reply to see if I could find it. Thanks.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Not sure for the Acer, but do you get any extra options when you press the Windows key + Up Vol?


----------



## StoneRyno (Mar 17, 2005)

Unfortunately all that did was turn on narrator feature.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

StoneRyno said:


> Which was the OS acer preloaded to this w700p tablet.


Based on my Acer Iconia Tab w500 tablet with Windows 7 preinstalled I'll make the guess that Acer also installed some utilities. If I'm right about that see if any of those utilities can be configured to solve your problem, or maybe one of the utilities can be disabled.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

You can use a .bat file to turn off the on-screen keyboard, and then another one to turn it back on. This is what I used in Windows 8.1.

I don't know if it works in Windows 10.


----------



## emjenny (Aug 19, 2015)

CoolBurn said:


> Settings → Ease of Access → Keyboard → Turn off the on-screen keyboard.


This work for me, Thanks


----------



## StoneRyno (Mar 17, 2005)

Magically without me changing any settings or disabling the service, the virtual keyboard is now behaving as expected and only comes up when I tap it's taskbar icon. I guess there was some sort of bug microsoft fixed.


----------

